# Stormbird info?



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Well i have been in the hobby a long while but there is still so much for me to learn and today I'm reminded of my lack of knowledge of Stormbirds. For anyone that is flubbing the name a Stormbird is a Pre-heresy Space Marine lander that is supposed to be a fair bit larger than the thunderhawk and better armoured. What info I'm mainly looking for is what it looks like and it's stats. What weapons? Troops capacity? Can it carry predators and land raiders?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

> The aircraft used during the Great Crusade just before the Horus Heresy and the introduction of the Thunderhawk. They are void capable as well as capable of atmospheric flight. The actual pattern type is Warhawk VI. They played a similar role as the Thunderhawk Gunship today, and it had many weapons for a supporting troops while deploying from the front hatch. They were manufactured on Terra by the Yndonesic Bloc for use against the Panpacific tribes during the Unification Wars. Their wings can be folded or collapsed in some manner.
> They described as bulkier than the Thunderhawk and less-agile. However, the Stormbird can carry up to the equivalent of a modern space marine company, between 60 and 100 marines. It is also described as having missiles slung under both wings and a cannon mounted on the nose. Stormbirds are piloted by two marines sitting back to back along with two hard wired servitors. It is not known the actual shape or look of a Stormbird, yet early drawings of the Thunderhawk show organic, large, and VTOL Imperial craft dropping marines on a target.


This is all I found on it. Pictures are scarce and far between. Could someone post some?

Chaosftw


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Well it's not 100% on topic of the thread but what do you guys and girls think about me designing a chaos lander that basically takes the place of the thunderhawk? I'm just a little tired of so many chaos vehicles being just Imperial vehicles with a new paitn job and some chaosy symbols. But it's not just that either. While the Imperium stagnates with their technology I don't think the dark mechanicus limits themselves so much so I imagine in the last 10,000 years -someone- in the dark mechanicus must have designed something new.

So my idea is something of a replacement for the thunderhawk with some new design features the main one being a variable chassis design. One basic chassis will be used on which a variety of major variants to fulfill a variety of battle field roles.

First of all the troop transport. Made to drop only 24 marines or 12 terminators or 14 marines and a dread it is designed as something of a compact lightly armed drop shuttle. It will have 4 land raider sized sponsons with something like heavy bolters or an option to upgrade to lascannons for additional points and loss of 4 troop spaces.

Secondly is the gunship variant which I think will have about as much firepower as a Baneblade. It is made to support the other variants mainly but works equally well as a super heavy gunship flyer of uber killiness. Because it lacks size and transport capacity it can be cheaper than a thunderhawk while still working well as an attack craft. I'm thinking of a chin turret that mounts something like a twin linked destroyer laser then the four land raider sized sponsons and likely a large missile system.

Third is my own version of the thunderhawk lifter but somewhat downsized. It is made to carry one piece of armour up to the size of a land raider. I know that sounds just like the thunderhawk transporter but if it carries a rhino or pred it can't carry a second one. It would likely only have two land raider sized sponsons so it is rather ineffective in combat which is it's big downside. I have considered an upgrade to it that adds extra/larger boosters to let it drop a baneblade but I'm not sure if that sort of load up-weighting is reasonable at all and thinking if my CNC work comes along nice I -might- build a bigger version for baneblades.

The fourth and likely last variant is the bomber. I have considered one with an enclosed bomb bay that would be similar to the troop variant but I think an open super structure like the heavy lifter variant would be more fun to load up with bomb racks. Also this would mean the different between two frontal sponsons for defence and four sponsons making it less of a bomber specialist.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I like. Make me one!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Heres a picture i found, its not a GW model but it looks rather cool as a concept piece


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

That's an epic scale one, in case you were wondering.

The Rhinos give it away - as do the epic robots and epic RT period SM dreadnoughts.

It's part Star Wars Y-wing kit (around 1/72, it was an MPC or Ertl kit from memory (predating the Revell series).


----------

